# My Tegu has NO Tongue



## Stacey Weiss (Oct 19, 2019)

I bought my 1 year old tegu at an expo in august and noticed she wasn't flicking her tongue. She eats just fine, so we figured we just were never seeing her flick it. But today, it was really bugging me while she was out exploring, so we opened her mouth and can't see a tongue!!

Has anyone ever seen that before? Is it something I should be concerned with? 

She had a whole like a snake would have on the bottom of her mouth, not sure if that's normal, as I cannot seem to find pictures of the insides of tegu mouths

I am going to attempt to take a picture tomorrow.

thanks!


----------



## Walter1 (Oct 19, 2019)

Intensive captive breeding where every living hatchling is money allows for this.


----------



## Stacey Weiss (Oct 20, 2019)

Here are some pictures.


----------



## Walter1 (Oct 20, 2019)

Enjoy your pet/pal.


----------



## Stacey Weiss (Oct 20, 2019)

Stacey Weiss said:


> Here are some pictures. View attachment 14045View attachment 14045


I’m guessing no one has seen this before?


----------



## Walter1 (Oct 20, 2019)

Unknown to me. Can happen in intense breeding. Can happen by interactions.


----------



## James Smith (Oct 24, 2019)

Never seen this but heard about major defect within high intense breeding. It is very sad to see. He will need a lot of loving to counter this but do not smother. They need all their senses to get to know you, to become closer to you. I would like to know your methods on how you achieve a closeness with your Tegu without one of it's key senses. Please key us posted.


----------



## bocacash (Oct 25, 2019)

Sad, that this can happen with uncontrolled breeding-for-profit operations...happens more commonly in other populations like dogs, cats, birds, etc. Good news: you own him/her and will protect/care for her/him...in the wild this would be a MAJOR handicap for basic survival/hunting and eating ! Since this Tegu seems to have never had a tongue...it doesn't know what is missing...and seems to have already adapted well judging by it's age/size and survival up to now. Be loving and patient with him/her and I'm sure you will be well rewarded with a fine companion pet ! Good luck...do keep us posted !


----------

